# ويندوز محمول مطور لصيانة الكمبيوتر



## abdalhkeem (15 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم اقدم لكم هدية هذا السيدي المفيد والمركبة عليه برامج للصيانة مثل SNAPSHOT وPartitionMagic 7.0 و PE Explorer و ResHacker و cleandiskpro و dalel v1 و TestCPU و MAGICISO و TRUECRYPT و WinRAR و nero


صورة السيدي بعد تشغيل الكمبيوتر عليه
http://www.files.to/get/748769/jiqu1hgzph







روابط تحميل السيدي

http://www.files.to/get/724587/o3s8sjg4sx
http://www.files.to/get/726900/vx0qn0djt6
http://www.files.to/get/732066/5q1pl44iag
http://www.files.to/get/732748/xrij40r8fi
http://www.files.to/get/732777/9t38ubh402
http://www.files.to/get/735639/gw1uj1gpgk
http://www.files.to/get/736158/htnr4o9dav
http://www.files.to/get/737911/ap6jym24pc
http://www.files.to/get/740100/3s62g7b6v2
http://www.files.to/get/740163/4fnutz0ch0
http://www.files.to/get/746077/e0sp4fcfvd
http://www.files.to/get/746106/d9aw5lae9s
http://www.files.to/get/746892/2t6uvkzzpk
http://www.files.to/get/748757/6o9k9rjlnz

بعد فك الضغط احرق نسخة الايزو 
مع الشكر هذا السيدي مجاني في سبيل الله
أسالكم الدعاء اخواني

ملاحظة مهمة : عند حرق نسخة الايزو يجب حرقها بسرعة بطيء مثلً 24 حتى تحصل على نسخة سليمة​​


----------



## abdalhkeem (15 أغسطس 2009)

*ويندوز محمول*

أسف الروابط من واحد الى خمسة الاتعمل سوف احاول تحميلها مرة اخرى 
يرجى الانتضار ... ومتايعة الرد 

لمن يريدالتحميل حمل الروابط من ستة الى اربع عشر وحتفظ بها الى أن اعطيكم الروابط الجديدة

مع الشكر


----------



## ابو بحـر (15 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام عليكم*



abdalhkeem قال:


> السلام عليكم اقدم لكم هدية هذا السيدي المفيد والمركبة عليه برامج للصيانة مثل snapshot وpartitionmagic 7.0 و pe explorer و reshacker و cleandiskpro و dalel v1 و testcpu و magiciso و truecrypt و winrar و nero
> 
> 
> صورة السيدي بعد تشغيل الكمبيوتر عليه
> ...


اخي الغالي هذا المكان غير مخصص لوضع مثل هذه المشاركات ارجوا منك نقل مشاركتك الى قسم برامج الكومبيوتر اولا ثانيا هذه الأسطوانة و لبرامج يلي ذكرتها ما بتعمل صيانة و ليس لها علاقة بالصيانة ممكن برنامج البرتشين ماجيك يفيد في تقسيم الهارد و برنامج الريست هاك لتبديل ايقونة سيرفر برنامج الهكر لذا يجب عليك نقل هذه المشاركة الى مكان غير هذا للأن جميع المواضيع بهذا القسم مرتبطة مع بعض و تفيد عمل معين و انت غيرت الأتجاه معليش اسمع مني النظام حلو اذا امشينا علييه لأنه بنظمنا و السلام خير ختام و بتمنى ما تزعل من كلامي انا عم انورك فقط


----------



## abdalhkeem (1 سبتمبر 2009)

لقد نقلت المشاركة الى *ملتقى البرامج العامة و الانترنت مع الشكر
*


----------

